# New Recipe



## Jasper24 (Oct 16, 2017)

4 gallons unsweetened pineapple juice.
64 ounces Activz coconut water power make two gallon
1 gallon water
14 pounds sugar
3 ½ teaspoons acid blend
2 teaspoons tannins 
6 campden tablets
3 teaspoons pectic enzymes
3 teaspoons yeast nutrients
3 teaspoons yeast energizer
1 package port yeast

This recipe is new to me and gotten partly from other recipes. Could someone please check this recipe for any errors. This is my first recipe and I am going to make a port wine of 20% using this wine recipe and white rum. I am using a two to one ratio of pineapple to coconut since I am using coconut water and not coconut cream. The Pina Colada ratio is 3 to 1 pineapple juice to coconut cream. If the recipe looks ok to everyone I will start this later this week.

Thanks for your help, Hallie


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Ok so today I made this recipe with three tweaks. I used two cans of Vinters Harvest pineapple puree and 4 gallons water in place of the 4 gallons of unsweetened pineapple juice. I also added 10 teaspoons of coconut extract to give my coconut water an added flavor boost. Lastly I added 17.5 pound of sugar instead of 14.

Initial SG 1.010 prior to sugar. After adding sugar SG of 1.114. Was shooting for SG of 1.120 close enough. All flavor came out really nice good coconut and pineapple flavor. 

Tomorrow I will pitch the port yeast and add any additional information.


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 21, 2017)

How are you planning to raise the ABV to 20%? An SG of 1.114 is about 15% ABV


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Bernard, thanks for replying. I will use white rum to give it a true pina colada taste.

I think between the coconut water and extract I got around the oil problems I have read in other threads. If the coconut flavor fades I will use just a bit more extract to bring it back.

Once I get Into secondary I will know more I hope. I want this port wine to really have that flavor.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 22, 2017)

I pitched the yeast today. RC 212 sg stable at 1.114 temp 72 degrees. I rehydrated the yeast per package directions. The must still has a good flavor. Stirred the must to bring back the gross lees suspension.


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 22, 2017)

Following. This looks tasty. Did you use a natural coconut extract ? What brand ? Not sure I can get that around here.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bridgette, thank you for replying. I went on Amazon and found olivenation pure coconut extract. Unfortunately I bought the 8 once bottle instead of the 4 once bottle being the newby that I am. Now I have about 6 ounce that I don't know what to do with lol.

You are right this is tasty and if you like sunny drinks this is good. Even without the rum I plan on adding I think I would still very much like this wine. I will keep you posted in the days and weeks ahead. Take care


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks!! Can’t wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 23, 2017)

Day 3 sg 1.110 temp 72 and we have bubbles in the airlock. Stirred must some Lee's with the fruit puree not bad. Coconut flavor still holding which I am glad about was afraid it might fade. Really looking forward to tasting this once the sugars have been comsumed.


----------



## jpsmithny (Oct 23, 2017)

This sounds delicious.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 23, 2017)

jpsmithny I have my fingers really crossed and high hopes for this batch and can't wait to see where it goes. Take care


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 24, 2017)

Day 4 sg 1.100 temp 77 degrees. Fermentation going well stirred the must flavor still holding. Thick layer of foam on top.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 25, 2017)

Day 5 sg 1.080 temp 75 degrees stirred the must fermentation sluggish coconut flavor fading pineapple really coming forward hopefully coconut will come back some othwise I will fix post fermentation. If yeast still sluggish tomorrow I will add nutrient and energizer to pick back up.


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Oct 25, 2017)

It dropped 0.300 in a day, that doesn’t seem sluggish to me.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi PandemoniumWines, I guess it's more of a visual,thing to me, hardly getting any bubbles and the matte of yeast is inactive today whereas yesterday there was a lot of movement. Sorry if I can't describe it better but I am very new to wine making. Have a great day and take care.


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the updates on your batch. I agree with pandemoniumwines.. seems like it is coooking along. But I do like to see the bubbles like you. I have had some that don’t look like they are fermenting at all but they are


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 26, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Hi PandemoniumWines, I guess it's more of a visual,thing to me, hardly getting any bubbles and the matte of yeast is inactive today whereas yesterday there was a lot of movement. Sorry if I can't describe it better but I am very new to wine making. Have a great day and take care.



Let your hydrometer be the guide. As long as it is moving along as it is, all is well. The closer you get to dry, the slower it will move.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 26, 2017)

Day 6 temp 76 sg 1.065 following advice the sg is still moving downwards. Yeast matte on top only about half filled the primary. Waiting until sg reaches 1.020 to move into secondary. Brigitte and Wineforfun I will take your advice and see how this plays out thanks for the advice. Take care all


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 27, 2017)

Day 7 sg 1.060 temp 77 degrees. No foam on top of the must. About half way thru the sugar. Flavors are bleading well coconut has taken a back seat to the pineapple. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 27, 2017)

Sounds like you are still moving along ! Just a slow ferment from what I have had experience with. But mine always seem to go way too fast.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 27, 2017)

Brigitte mine are usually done by now about a week is all it takes. This one is slow but I will watch it and make sure all goes well. Good hearing from you again take care.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 28, 2017)

Day 8 sg 1.050 temp 78 degrees no more yeast matte. Flavor more subtle now alcohol starting to dominate taste. Not sure if I will use this type of yeast again.


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 28, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Day 8 sg 1.050 temp 78 degrees no more yeast matte. Flavor more subtle now alcohol starting to dominate taste. Not sure if I will use this type of yeast again.





Hi jasper
When you say subtle flavor is that the pineapple as well as coconut? The only pineapple wine I have had was very sweet and the pineapple flavor wasn’t really there. I thought it was bc it was so syrupy sweet. I wonder if pineapple is just subtle in wine no matter what ? Interesting following your progress !! 
Have a good evening.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 28, 2017)

Brigitte said:


> Hi jasper
> When you say subtle flavor is that the pineapple as well as coconut? The only pineapple wine I have had was very sweet and the pineapple flavor wasn’t really there. I thought it was bc it was so syrupy sweet. I wonder if pineapple is just subtle in wine no matter what ? Interesting following your progress !!
> Have a good evening.



Hi Brigitte,
Both flavors seem to be much more subtle today. The pineapple is sweet but you really couldn't say it was pineapple without knowing it. Plus the coconut seems to be losing all flavor.

I might add some chunks of pineapple in secondary to bring the flavor out more but will wait and see were I am at later. The taste aren't watered down they are just blending and losing distinction. Kind of tropical but hard to say what. Then again it could be just me I don't have a very good taste since. 

Hopefully once it ferments dry I will be able to see my way clear to know wht to do. Take care and have a good day.


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 29, 2017)

Pineapple chunks in secondary sounds like a good idea to me. I have had some success with doing that with a pear wine that was flat. We added pineapple chunks. Let them sit for about a week. It helped give a zippiness to the pear bit I can’t say that I couldn’t actually identify pineapple flavor. Might should have left it on the pineapple longer ? Hmmmmmm
I always feel like every batch is an experiment lol


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 29, 2017)

Day 9 sg 1.040 temp 77 degrees flavors blending together but with a soft coconut finish.

Brigitte I agree with you I feel like a mad scientist sometimes doing this. Especially since I am so new to it I never know what I am going to get. Pineaggle in secondary may be needed since both flavors are so soft. It still has that sunny taste to it and I really think the rum is going to help. In for a penny in for a pound.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 30, 2017)

Day 10 sg 1.034 temp 76 over ripe fruit smell to the must today. If yeast are sluggish tomorrow i will add some nutrients. I am unsure about the yeast I used not having used it before. All other yeast I used the primary would have been done by now. Thinking about racking to secondary tomorrow due to the smell I noticed today. Pineapple flavor back a little stronger today taste is still good coconut fading more.


----------



## Smok1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Day 10 sg 1.034 temp 76 over ripe fruit smell to the must today. If yeast are sluggish tomorrow i will add some nutrients. I am unsure about the yeast I used not having used it before. All other yeast I used the primary would have been done by now. Thinking about racking to secondary tomorrow due to the smell I noticed today. Pineapple flavor back a little stronger today taste is still good coconut fading more.



Rc212 has a high nutrient demand, i add full dose of fermaid k, half at the beginning and half at 9 brix drop, and then a half dose of fermaid o at 1.02, its abv tolerance is only 14% so you might want to feed it some nutrients if you want this to go dry. Rc212 will give off an h2s smell when it gets stressed.


----------



## Donatelo (Oct 30, 2017)

This looks interesting ,but WAAY! beyond my scope. Will have to try something like this when I get a lot more experience.

Semper Fi.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 30, 2017)

Smok1 said:


> Rc212 has a high nutrient demand, i add full dose of fermaid k, half at the beginning and half at 9 brix drop, and then a half dose of fermaid o at 1.02, its abv tolerance is only 14% so you might want to feed it some nutrients if you want this to go dry. Rc212 will give off an h2s smell when it gets stressed.



Smok1 thanks for the information I will add nutrients now! God it's good having a place like this to go to. I don't know what I would do otherwise.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 30, 2017)

Donatelo, thank for replying, believe it or not but I have only been doing this since June. I spent most of the last two years in the hospital and got out and said "I want to make wine" then I went crazy. This forum and my own fevered mind is what is making try stuff like this. I just hope it works lol. 

Hoyraaa


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 30, 2017)

Good Evening. Interesting facts about the yeast. I will have to jot that info down. I have never added nutrient in stages. I need to read up on that. 
Jasper ... at what S.G. will you rack to secondary?


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Brigitte if I can get it down to an sg of 1.020 I will rack it then. I added nutrients and energizer last night hopefully the yeast will pick up today.


----------



## Jasper24 (Oct 31, 2017)

Day 11 temp 74 sg 1.030 after adding nutrients last night the smell the yeast was producing seem to be gone. Hopefully now the yeast can kick in for the final stretch. I will Rack tomorrow to get the wine off the gross leas tomorrow and put in secondary


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 1, 2017)

Day 12 sg 1.025 temp 75 degrees. Yeast seems to still be struggling I don't think this is going to ferment out dry even though I added nutrients. Racked to secondary and added bentonite. Yeast may still do some work but giving off a over ripe smell so I didn't chance it. Flavors are still good. Hopefully the added sugars left over will benefit me once I add the rum to fortify this. Still going for the pina colada taste. Fingers crossed


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 1, 2017)

I think if you want it to ferment all the way to dry, you may need to make a yeast starter with EC-1118 and step feed the must to it. 1.020 is at about 12% ABV from where you started and that is the low end of what RC212 is good for.


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 1, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> I think if you want it to ferment all the way to dry, you may need to make a yeast starter with EC-1118 and step feed the must to it. 1.020 is at about 12% ABV from where you started and that is the low end of what RC212 is good for.





Cmason1957. Thank you very much for your thoughts. I was wondering about starting a second yeast but didn't want to sound crazy for suggesting it . This is the last time I take someone's advice about yeast without researching it first I don't think the wine store guy knew what I was talking about when I asked for the yeast and they didn't have the stuff I did research.
I will start tomorrow with the yeast starter and hopefully the day after I can start feeding the must to it. I really want this dry so that I can do bench test with the rum and see if I will need to back sweeten it any. Once again thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 2, 2017)

Day 13 no measurements I did however get a yeast starter going with EC 1118. About half way though and looking good. Tomorrow I will start adding the must to it then pitch it into the carboy. Hopefully i can get this to ferment out dry so that I can then use the Pearson square to figure out how much rum to add to my wine. I still like my chances with this fingers crossed


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 3, 2017)

Day 14 sg 1.030 temp 75 degrees I added the yeast starter I got going yesterday hopefully it will take off and finish the job.


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 4, 2017)

Just got caught up on your wine. I have not been able to log in here for several days for some reason... how’s it going today?


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 4, 2017)

Day 15 sg 1.025 temp 75 degrees. Hi Brigitte the new site takes some getting used to huh. Sorry you have been out of the loop. Wine is doing well, I added the yeast starter I made yesterday and it's slow going. Flavor is still good but losing the coconut. By may calculations I should be adding two gallons of rum to the wine once I am ready. 

I was just checking out rum prices and ran across coconut rum. Now I am curious to see what it taste like. Wondering how it would play with my wine. The pineapple flavor is still holding but has a soft taste to it more sweet than any thing else. Anyways who knows how this will end but it has been a fun ride. Take care


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dy 16 sg 1020 temp 75 degrees nothing to report today


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 5, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Dy 16 sg 1020 temp 75 degrees nothing to report today



Thanks for the update. I was thinking of you while we racked some wine today. My pear pineapple wine had more pineapple flavor coming through than before. It’s been aging for 2 months since we last checked it. Trying to get it to clear. Then we can bottle it!! Wooohooooo


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Brigitte it's funny how the pineapple flavor is hanging in there I hope mine become more prominent as it ages my real problem will be how to get the coconut back in play. Take care.


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 6, 2017)

Day 17 sg 1.020 temp 76 degrees, I am a little disappointed that my new yeast hasn't kick off very well yet. Perhaps it's for the best if I get no further fermentation that may be a plus. Right now I am sitting on some good amount of sugar in the must.

I could add some sorbet to kill off the yeast and then rack to a clean carboy. Once that is done I could let the wine age a bit before I add the rum.with the sugar left in that way I won't have to back sweeten any. Who knows what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## Alan tate (Nov 6, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> How are you planning to raise the ABV to 20%? An SG of 1.114 is about 15% ABV


Add more sugar


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi jasper. Was wondering where your sp gr is today? 
I am in no way an expert and I hope someone can clear this up for me. I don’t understand why more sugar is needed of the sp gr is 1.020. To me that indicates there is still some sugar in the must and the yeast should be happy with the nutrients and remaining sugar ? 
I am not saying it won’t work bc I don’t know. Just trying to reason out what’s going on here. I would have thought your numbers would be dropping more with the new yeast.


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 7, 2017)

Day 19 sg 1.020 temp 76. Hi Brigitte I had the same question. I didn't understand the sugar reference either.

Because I am still looking at a sg of 1.020 I decided to stabilize today. I still have enough sugar in the must that back sweetening should not be necessary. Once the wine clears I will add the rum and adjust the coconut flavor to taste. I know that stabilization was not necessary but since I won't be adding the rum right away I thought it best I don't want my sg going any lower at this point.

I read some old port making post that said to add the fortified at around 6 brixs so that is what I am doing. Hopefully this will work for me. Take care


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 8, 2017)

Are you using the coconut rum ? 

I really thought the 1118 yeast would have kick started your fermentation 
How is it looking ? Clear ?


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi Brigitte so far the wine is still cloudy I don't think the 1118 ever got a chance to really get going. Maybe the alcohol was just to high I really don't know. I had a good starter but three days at sg 1.020 tells me it never took. I am going to add a clearing agent today and sit on it for two weeks and see where I am at then. Take care


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 10, 2017)

Sounds like a plan. Keep me posted. Have a good weekend


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 10, 2017)

Brigitte you have a good weekend to the wine is clearing great and I should be able to filter it soon. Take care


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 10, 2017)

After filtering this wine thru a one micro filter this wine now has a lovely yellow color of pineapple. I used my all-in-one wine pump and it worked great.

I now have just under 6 gallons of lovely pineapple coconut wine that come payday will be mixed with 2 gallons of light rum. For a fortified wine of 20% abv hopefully to taste of pina colada. 

On deck to bottle are a great blueberry peppermint and a dragon's blood. Fun times.


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 12, 2017)

Your “on deck” sounds really good!!


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi Brigitte the blueberry peppermint taste great. All it needs is a bottle and label and I will be set. The dragons blood turn out ok too not quite what I was expecting but ok, I am happy with it. Take care


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 12, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Hi Brigitte the blueberry peppermint taste great. All it needs is a bottle and label and I will be set. The dragons blood turn out ok too not quite what I was expecting but ok, I am happy with it. Take care



Hey jasper. Would you share your blueberry peppermint recipe? 

I have some triple berry aging on a bag of frozen fruit I picked up at Walmart. It’s a berry cherry plumb and cacao nibs. Pretty interesting. We racked it today. 
Cheers


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 12, 2017)

Brigitte said:


> Hey jasper. Would you share your blueberry peppermint recipe?
> 
> I have some triple berry aging on a bag of frozen fruit I picked up at Walmart. It’s a berry cherry plumb and cacao nibs. Pretty interesting. We racked it today.
> Cheers



Brigitte I would be happy to. Let me gets my notes together and I will send it your way. Take care


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 12, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Brigitte I would be happy to. Let me gets my notes together and I will send it your way. Take care



Thanks !! No hurry at all.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 15, 2017)

Your extra coconut extract might be a nice additive to a glass of rum or other beverages until you new wine is ready to drink. I imagine just a drop or two would do the trick. You don't want that stuff to go to waste.


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 15, 2017)

Scooter68 said:


> Your extra coconut extract might be a nice additive to a glass of rum or other beverages until you new wine is ready to drink. I imagine just a drop or two would do the trick. You don't want that stuff to go to waste.



Scooter68 thanks for the reply. You are right that does sound good. I was thinking about using it to help with a grape juice wine that I am thinking of making along with chocolate. Who knows the possibilities are endless. Take care


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 15, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Scooter68 thanks for the reply. You are right that does sound good. I was thinking about using it to help with a grape juice wine that I am thinking of making along with chocolate. Who knows the possibilities are endless. Take care



I am really liking the way the chocolate is coming through in the berry I am doing with cacao nibs.


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 15, 2017)

Brigitte said:


> I am really liking the way the chocolate is coming through in the berry I am doing with cacao nibs.



Brigitte how do you use chocolate do you put in primary or secondary do you break it up or crush it any help would be great. Plus I will get you the blueberry recipe today.


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 15, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Brigitte how do you use chocolate do you put in primary or secondary do you break it up or crush it any help would be great. Plus I will get you the blueberry recipe today.






Jasper 
I actually used it more like an F pack. We made 2 batches of a triple berry using frozen fruit from Sam’s. Raspberry blueberry and cherry I believe. One batch was MT yeast. It is astounding in fruit flavor. The other batch was D47 or something similar. Don’t have my notes with me. That batch was so flat and uninteresting that I bought a bag of the berry blend with cacao nibs and put the whole bag in a clean carboy (3 gallon I believe ) and racked onto them. After a week it was really nice. A little back sweetening REALLY brought the chocolate out. I have read on here of people using the 85% cocoa lindtz (sp?) chocolate bars and breaking them up and putting in secondary. They said it was good too.


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 15, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Brigitte how do you use chocolate do you put in primary or secondary do you break it up or crush it any help would be great. Plus I will get you the blueberry recipe today.



Also don’t go to a lot of trouble with the recipe. I won’t have time to do any more wine for awhile 

I am in no hurry


----------



## Jasper24 (Nov 19, 2017)

Pineapple coconut cleared and ready for the rum. Hopefully next weekend I will be bottling this and my blueberry peppermint. Both have great flavor to me at least 

Have a great thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 19, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> Pineapple coconut cleared and ready for the rum. Hopefully next weekend I will be bottling this and my blueberry peppermint. Both have great flavor to me at least
> 
> Have a great thanksgiving everyone



Jasper that’s beautiful!! Yum!!


----------

